# TivoHD External HD - will any eSATA work?



## dschamis (Oct 8, 2001)

Is there any reason to buy the 'Western Digital My DVR Expander Hard Drive' that Tivo sells on their website or will any external eSATA drive do the job?


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

"The WD" is plug and play with the Tivo HD.

Using any other eSATA drive will literally be a hack which will require connecting "both" drives to PC.


----------

